
YouTube’s arbitrary standards: Stars keep making money after breaking the rules - pseudolus
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/08/09/youtubes-arbitrary-standards-stars-keep-making-money-even-after-breaking-rules/
======
huomri
Content does not matter. Profit will always take priority over anything else.

